
Ask HN: How to design for developers? Process and resources - codesternews
How to design for your sideprojects. Is there any resources out there for color palette etc.<p>What is the process to design (Minimal MVP).
======
gen_greyface
[https://hackdesign.org/lessons](https://hackdesign.org/lessons) this may help
you..

------
satvikpendem
www.refactoringui.com/book is a great book/course that I used for designing my
apps.

